# Hypotheken-und Darlehensgebühren - NICHT RECHTENS



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2012)

Hallo liebe Hypotheken- und Darlehenszahler !!
Habe beim Surfen einen Bericht gefunden, wonach Kontoführungsgebühren für Darlehen und Hypotheken nicht rechtens sind.
Habe mir danach sofort ein formelles Schreiben für meine Bank heruntergeladen und Einspruch eingelegt, da bei mir 1 x monatlich 2,- € und 1x monatlich  1,50 € berechnet wurden.
MEINE BANK HAT ZURÜCK GEZAHLT !
Es ist allerdings nur für die letzten 3 Jahre bezahlt worden, es sind  129,50 € ,
aber besser als nichts !! 
Wie man das nun verlinkt, wo das Schreiben her ist, weiss ich nicht, vielleicht kann ja mal jemand diesen Beitrag suchen, und das dann hier reinstellen !


----------



## Christine (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hypotheken-und Darlehensgebühren - NICHT RECHTENS*

Hallo Anne,

Du meinst bestimmt diesen Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen:

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ132904261205554/link895551A.html


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hypotheken-und Darlehensgebühren - NICHT RECHTENS*

Hallo, Blümchen !
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## jolantha (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hypotheken-und Darlehensgebühren - NICHT RECHTENS*

Hab gedacht, ich bring den Beitrag noch mal nach oben, vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere noch Lust, sich sein Geld wieder zu holen !


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hypotheken-und Darlehensgebühren - NICHT RECHTENS*

Danke Anne & Christine,
ich habe mir den Artikel ausgedruckt....


----------

